# 7.1 In wall on a budget, and I mean BUDGET



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

New theater area which is roughly 10' x 15' and the rear surrounds have to be ceiling mounted. I am doing an LG CF181D Projector with an AcousticPro Elite Screens 110" screen. I have an Onkyo TX-NR609 receiver that I already purchased to go with the system as well as the URC MX880. I am looking to get all 6 surrounds, 1 center and 1 in wall sub for $1,000. I know that is a very tight budget but thats what I have to work with. I can go a little over but not much.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at HTD
http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> Look at HTD
> http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition


But are these speakers any good? I am not looking to shatter windows but I am looking for really good sound. My friends have Episodes and they say they are awesome.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BMoore20 said:


> But are these speakers any good? I am not looking to shatter windows but I am looking for really good sound.


Yes, they are good - and the company has top rate service.

Also, read this
http://www.htd.com/Customer-Reviews


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

If you have a dedicated theater my advise would be to save some money and get a better set of speakers. 1000 is a really small budget for a set of speakers. It's taken me a couple years to get my Paradigm setup, but it's worth every penny.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The "term in walls" and "small Budget" do not mix unfortunately. You would be very lucky to get a decent sounding bookshelf speaker system with a sub for that price. In walls are a compromise in every way and unless you spend twice or three times as much as bookshelves you wont be happy with the results.


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The "term in walls" and "small Budget" do not mix unfortunately. You would be very lucky to get a decent sounding bookshelf speaker system with a sub for that price. In walls are a compromise in every way and unless you spend twice or three times as much as bookshelves you wont be happy with the results.


I actually have the Onkyo HT-X9300THX 7.1 Box system which is supposed to be just flat AWESOME but the speakers are WAY to big for my area. Plus it is not a whole dedicated theater area which is why I need ceiling mounted rear surrounds because there is a bar behind the theater area. If it wasn't for that I would just use it. It is brand new and in the box and for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is too bad, but as with many of us building a theater in not so ideal conditions is always a compromise and in the end an enjoyable experience.
Make sure you get in wall/ceiling speakers that have tweeters that can be aimed at the listening area. Some are fixed and thats never a good thing.


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> That is too bad, but as with many of us building a theater in not so ideal conditions is always a compromise and in the end an enjoyable experience.
> Make sure you get in wall/ceiling speakers that have tweeters that can be aimed at the listening area. Some are fixed and thats never a good thing.


I was looking at those and thought that would be the way to go. I wish I had the room for a dedicated theater but that will be in our next house.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

qazw said:


> Is Klipsch Home Theater System good ?


Depends on the model, What model is it?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you considered starting with just 5.1 to give you more budget to work with per speaker, and just wiring for the 2 rear, but not adding speakers until later?


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Have you considered starting with just 5.1 to give you more budget to work with per speaker, and just wiring for the 2 rear, but not adding speakers until later?


I have not considered it but I can if I have to. I just really want a good sound with something that won't break in a year that won't break the bank. My wife still doesn't know the price I am spending on the system yet and I don't want to go to overboard.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I just know that, for me, 7.1 has been underwhelming and few movies are mixed in 7.1. If you have multiple rows of seating, I can see the value, but I think you would get more bang for your buck directing those funds elsewhere in your system.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

A good 5.1 can take care of business.


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

I think I have the problem solver here. I talked to my buddies friend the other day and he is going to hook me up. Some Episode 500 series just under my budget. All 7.1 in the wall including sub. Gotta love connections.


----------

